# Squeky Noise Supercharger??



## supercharged350z (Jun 18, 2004)

I have a Stillen Stage2 Supercharger and I more than Certain it is the Belt on the supercharger making the squeky noise. But I lookid at the belt on the supercharger and there are little cracks throughout the belt. And a tiny piece of thread sticking out. Could this be the cause of the noise while I drive. And what would be the price to fix it? 

Thanks


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Stillens S/C is at best poor. Replace the belt. Call Stealin and see what they want for a new one. You do know that S/Cs make noise don't you? It could be that...


----------



## Vspec04 (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes, It could be normal as S/C's tend to have so squealing from the belt pulley.


----------



## supercharged350z (Jun 18, 2004)

Yea i Know it makes a noise, but now its making a new noise while im driving as if something needs some lubercation. It sounds like something rubbing making a noise?? And stillen is Poor in Superchargers???


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

supercharged350z said:


> Yea i Know it makes a noise, but now its making a new noise while im driving as if something needs some lubercation. It sounds like something rubbing making a noise?? And stillen is Poor in Superchargers???


Yes their S/C kit is not very good at best. Call steal'n and get a quote for a new belt. Also check the tension. Sounds like the belt is either to tight or to loose.


----------



## Vspec04 (Jun 26, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Yes their S/C kit is not very good at best. Call steal'n and get a quote for a new belt. Also check the tension. Sounds like the belt is either to tight or to loose.


The Squeals can be so annoying, and if your trying to do the whole stock sleep look, then the squealing gives you away.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Vspec04 said:


> The Squeals can be so annoying, and if your trying to do the whole stock sleep look, then the squealing gives you away.


Considering the Stillen kit requires a new hood the sleeper effect just went out the window. But yeah who would ever think a 350Z was fast.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds to me like one of the 'charger pulleys is off "line" from the other, this will cause excess wear on one side of the belt and threads to start popping out. The belt being cracked might indicate either excessive heat or excessive tension or a lot of strain, or all three at once. This is a new 'charger and still basically being broken in , right?


----------



## 92redwhiteandblue (Jan 1, 2005)

who's trying to be a sleeper in a z?.....im a sentra guy who envy's all of you, and none of us look at z's and think "what a piece of crap"


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

92redwhiteandblue said:


> who's trying to be a sleeper in a z?.....im a sentra guy who envy's all of you, and none of us look at z's and think "what a piece of crap"


Yeah exactly what are ya gonna sleep on a 300hp headrest... pfff


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Hydrolock said:


> Yeah exactly what are ya gonna sleep on a 300hp headrest... pfff


Ummm?  

People with fast cars think 350Zs are slow. Mod one out the hilt and add F/I and then they aren't so slow.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Ummm?
> 
> People with fast cars think 350Zs are slow. Mod one out the hilt and add F/I and then they aren't so slow.


Way to ruin it guy.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Ummm?
> 
> People with fast cars think 350Zs are slow. Mod one out the hilt and add F/I and then they aren't so slow.


They _are_ slow, even as compared to my car last summer. But right now ants are faster than my car.......


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> They _are_ slow, even as compared to my car last summer. But right now ants are faster than my car.......


Yeah join the club. If I can't beat it pushing my car then I am not going to win.


----------



## $mike (Jul 16, 2005)

GET IT REPLACED SOON KID !!! if you have ANY cracks in ANY belts get them replaced  -chances are that when the belt snaps youll do harm - it needs to be looked at every 10someodd thousand miles. this could be the cause of the squeek or it may be the cam needs to be lubed let me know how it turns out __Moneymike



supercharged350z said:


> I have a Stillen Stage2 Supercharger and I more than Certain it is the Belt on the supercharger making the squeky noise. But I lookid at the belt on the supercharger and there are little cracks throughout the belt. And a tiny piece of thread sticking out. Could this be the cause of the noise while I drive. And what would be the price to fix it?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Stillens S/C is at best poor. Replace the belt. Call Stealin and see what they want for a new one. You do know that S/Cs make noise don't you? It could be that...



it's not a poor setup, but it's not the most powerful you can get.

if the belt is cracked and has threads showing, REPLACE IT! it's dried and in bad shape. I imagine if you call them there's a normal gates belt number you can get to replace it with.

350z's aren't slow, they have excellent aerodynamics and are comfortable. They're just not 400hp V8 cars off the lot like everyone seems to expect out of it.

my upcoming purchase from turbonetics will level the playing field with the more heavily modded competitors


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

I have experience with superchargers and you should address this issue immediately like everyone is telling you to. I would say that the belt is rotating off center and rubbing in excess on one side of a pulley (tensioner is my guess) causing it to tear apart. I have seen this happen several times before but not with that model supercharger. I'm sure that there is a way to align it so that it stops eating belts. Look at it this way, if it lets loose you will be in it for another hood as well!


----------



## modenaf1 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey guys, if a 350Z is slow, then what is my 89 Sentra with the 92hp GA16i? Considering all the problems with it and altitude, probably about 70hp.

I got my stopwatch out and on a slightly downhill road, I revved it to about 4 grand and agressively let the clutch out and went to full throttle as I started the stop watch. I have smaller tires on the front (couldn't find the right size) so that lowers the final drive ratio I guess. Anyway, wound out first gear to redline. Pulled off a whopping eyepopping fast 0-30 run of 8 seconds flat.

You guys and your "slow" 350Z's....


----------

